# Week old baby, slight knock to pram.



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I was getting the pram out of the house and the head end slipped onto the pavement from the step harder than intended. Baby was in he carry cot and cried for a couple of seconds. He is fine now. Could I have hurt his head? Should I be worried? Thanks!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Don't worry, it won't have harmed him, he probably cried due to the shock, rather than being hurt. You will have many more things like this, the first of many worries, while he is completely oblivious!

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you!  Now, what can  find to fret about next...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

He he, it never ends! xx


----------

